# Who cooks chicken thighs and do you inject them



## ugaboz (Jan 1, 2010)

cooking some with my brisket as we speak


----------



## sumosmoke (Jan 1, 2010)

I've cooked them once and didn't inject them. Others probably have ....


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

Cook them all the time...they are also generally accepted for competitions as the chicken piece of choice for turn in boxes.  

I don't inject them, I do hit them with a spicy rub and then into the smoker...I like cherry wood or apple / pecan with them.

Here is a smoke that I did with chicken thighs...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86093


----------



## miamirick (Jan 1, 2010)

love em, my favorite piece of chicken,  don't inject em just rub em and a little sauce toward the end,  one sugestion though after they are ready throw em on a hot grill to crisp the skin it always gets a little rubbery off the smoker ,


----------



## oneshot (Jan 1, 2010)

What BBQ Engineer said....


----------



## chefrob (Jan 1, 2010)

i do a short brine, put some rub on and smoke them with apple/ cherry.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 1, 2010)

I have injected them before 
I have brined them before
I have wrapped them in bacon before
I have just put a rub on and smoked them too
I always put a rub on them
If you care about the skin smoke them at higher temps or finish on a grill

Is there a bad way to smoke a chicken thigh I don't think so each way works well and I suggest trying them different ways to see which you like best


----------



## chefrob (Jan 1, 2010)

ever have them with green eggs and ham......before?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 1, 2010)

Darn it now I gotta try something new 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Actually what I was trying to suggest was trying them different ways then figure out which is best for each persons tastes. I've found they all taste pretty good and so I don't really have a set way to do them just depends on my mood and the time I have to work with


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 1, 2010)

everyone should inject them one time


----------



## flash (Jan 1, 2010)

At best I have marinaded them in Mojo Crillio for 4 hours, but mostly just use Memphis Rub. I never bother to brine, just don't see the need. miamirick is right about the hot grill. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







From Smoker

To Grill


----------



## fire it up (Jan 1, 2010)

I normally don't inject them but have and they are good that way but I prefer to just love 'em up and rub 'em down.
Thought thighs make for a good cured little treat as well.


----------



## bustintires (Jan 1, 2010)

teriyaki ia always my favorite with most bird. overnight in a vacuum seal. awesome.


----------



## ocsnapper (Jan 1, 2010)

Flash those quarters look great and are making me hungry...

As for thighs I just but a rub on, there's enough fat to keep them moist.


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 1, 2010)

yea those quarters are amazing


----------



## meateater (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm a thigh man myself. I like to inject them with jalapeno juice from the canned jalapenos, I actually like serrano's better. Give them a rub with your favorite rub and apple, cherry, maple wood combo for me.


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 2, 2010)

I like chicken thighs myself. I started putting parkay in the bottom of my muffin pan, Don't tell myron, this is our secret ok? then cook to 165* and sauce them.


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 2, 2010)

now thats funny, dont tell myron


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 24, 2010)

interesting, and good idea.  I am doing some thighs today for some gumbo tomorrow,  might try this twist.


----------



## skillet (Apr 24, 2010)

I've injected a few times, usually when I'm doing whole or halved yard bird. Typically do a cajun inject, I've tried it on thighs (which are my favorite chicken to smoke) but on thighs alone seems that there is enough meat to take much of the goodness.

Of course just a rub is a delight. I've kind of gotten away from brushing anything on them, seems to take away from the intense rub flavor.

What I do is get the already cut thighs I peel back the flap of skin and rub right on the meat, then lay the skin back over for protection. When finished you flip open the lid and have nothing but delicious _goodness! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



_


Oh and yeah I usually brine them too, the best thing about just thighs is just 1-2 hours and they are ready to smoke.

Here's a few pics of a brined, halved, injected on I did on a gas brinkman.



Love this stuff!




I did mopped this particular batch three times (apple cider vinegar, beer, bbq sauce, ketchup, garlic, liquid smoke, worcestershire, tabasco, black pepper, kosher salt).


Boy was it good!


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 1, 2010)

cooking some with my brisket as we speak


----------



## sumosmoke (Jan 1, 2010)

I've cooked them once and didn't inject them. Others probably have ....


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

Cook them all the time...they are also generally accepted for competitions as the chicken piece of choice for turn in boxes.  

I don't inject them, I do hit them with a spicy rub and then into the smoker...I like cherry wood or apple / pecan with them.

Here is a smoke that I did with chicken thighs...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86093


----------



## miamirick (Jan 1, 2010)

love em, my favorite piece of chicken,  don't inject em just rub em and a little sauce toward the end,  one sugestion though after they are ready throw em on a hot grill to crisp the skin it always gets a little rubbery off the smoker ,


----------



## oneshot (Jan 1, 2010)

What BBQ Engineer said....


----------



## chefrob (Jan 1, 2010)

i do a short brine, put some rub on and smoke them with apple/ cherry.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 1, 2010)

I have injected them before 
I have brined them before
I have wrapped them in bacon before
I have just put a rub on and smoked them too
I always put a rub on them
If you care about the skin smoke them at higher temps or finish on a grill

Is there a bad way to smoke a chicken thigh I don't think so each way works well and I suggest trying them different ways to see which you like best


----------



## chefrob (Jan 1, 2010)

ever have them with green eggs and ham......before?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 1, 2010)

Darn it now I gotta try something new 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Actually what I was trying to suggest was trying them different ways then figure out which is best for each persons tastes. I've found they all taste pretty good and so I don't really have a set way to do them just depends on my mood and the time I have to work with


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 1, 2010)

everyone should inject them one time


----------



## flash (Jan 1, 2010)

At best I have marinaded them in Mojo Crillio for 4 hours, but mostly just use Memphis Rub. I never bother to brine, just don't see the need. miamirick is right about the hot grill. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







From Smoker

To Grill


----------



## fire it up (Jan 1, 2010)

I normally don't inject them but have and they are good that way but I prefer to just love 'em up and rub 'em down.
Thought thighs make for a good cured little treat as well.


----------



## bustintires (Jan 1, 2010)

teriyaki ia always my favorite with most bird. overnight in a vacuum seal. awesome.


----------



## ocsnapper (Jan 1, 2010)

Flash those quarters look great and are making me hungry...

As for thighs I just but a rub on, there's enough fat to keep them moist.


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 1, 2010)

yea those quarters are amazing


----------



## meateater (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm a thigh man myself. I like to inject them with jalapeno juice from the canned jalapenos, I actually like serrano's better. Give them a rub with your favorite rub and apple, cherry, maple wood combo for me.


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 2, 2010)

I like chicken thighs myself. I started putting parkay in the bottom of my muffin pan, Don't tell myron, this is our secret ok? then cook to 165* and sauce them.


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 2, 2010)

now thats funny, dont tell myron


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 24, 2010)

interesting, and good idea.  I am doing some thighs today for some gumbo tomorrow,  might try this twist.


----------



## skillet (Apr 24, 2010)

I've injected a few times, usually when I'm doing whole or halved yard bird. Typically do a cajun inject, I've tried it on thighs (which are my favorite chicken to smoke) but on thighs alone seems that there is enough meat to take much of the goodness.

Of course just a rub is a delight. I've kind of gotten away from brushing anything on them, seems to take away from the intense rub flavor.

What I do is get the already cut thighs I peel back the flap of skin and rub right on the meat, then lay the skin back over for protection. When finished you flip open the lid and have nothing but delicious _goodness! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



_


Oh and yeah I usually brine them too, the best thing about just thighs is just 1-2 hours and they are ready to smoke.

Here's a few pics of a brined, halved, injected on I did on a gas brinkman.



Love this stuff!




I did mopped this particular batch three times (apple cider vinegar, beer, bbq sauce, ketchup, garlic, liquid smoke, worcestershire, tabasco, black pepper, kosher salt).


Boy was it good!


----------

